# Is anyone seeing performance issues with LR 5.2?



## eschurr (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a LR catalog with 30,000+ photos.  I've always been impressed and pleased with LR's performance in moving between photos, etc.  But in the last month or so it seems that LR is very slow -- even in "basic" areas such as:

-- in Grid view, cntrl-clicking many photos.  Often the click on the 3rd or 4th photo get "lost" and i have to re-click them
-- in Grid view, clicking on keyword tags for multiple photos.  
-- in Grid view, clicking on the left and right arrows to close the left (nav) and right (keyword, etc) panes

As i type this i'm noticing the issues i've listed are all in Grid view, but i'm not aware that it is the only view i'm having problems in.

I have a pretty fast 64bit desktop computer with 9gb memory.

I often close LR and select "optimize catalog" on backup.

Everything is stored on one of my internal hard drives.

Has anyone else experienced similar issues?


----------



## Den (Dec 1, 2013)

How full is your HD? Do you have the catalog, previews etc on a different drive  from your images and program?


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not experiencing your features.
I specified 7200 rpm drives when this machine was constructed last summer.
Catalog on Drive D, Images on Drive F, Backup on Drive I 
A Catalog  and images of past  years is on an external WD usb3 (Backup on internal Drive D) and sometimes its a little slower but not aggravating but it is still on version 4.4. When 5.3 final arrives I'll update that but at the moment there are too many clone/heal spots on old images.
Are these slow downs for selecting photos or keywording being applied to older images or current, daily images?
If its historic files perhaps there is a preview update going on???


----------



## eschurr (Dec 1, 2013)

Den said:


> How full is your HD? Do you have the catalog, previews etc on a different drive  from your images and program?



Lots of space left on hard drive.  Catalog, files and everything are on same HD


----------



## Den (Dec 2, 2013)

It's my understanding and I adhere to it, that the image files should be on a different drive. Mine are on a HDD and the catalog and the other files are on a SSD. The program itself is on a different drive (a HDD with a SSD for caching) Don't know if any of this really makes a difference but I know others have things separated and have said it does.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 2, 2013)

Den said:


> It's my understanding and I adhere to it, that the image files should be on a different drive. Mine are on a HDD and the catalog and the other files are on a SSD. The program itself is on a different drive (a HDD with a SSD for caching) Don't know if any of this really makes a difference but I know others have things separated and have said it does.


I am not experiencing any major performance issues.
My program in located on an internal ssd, and the catalog and photos are on the same internal high speed spinner hd.
The ssd should only help LR load quickly.
Any performance issues I might complain about are about library issues with older photos stored on a usb3 external drive.  But I know I can't expect the same as photos store on an internal drive.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2013)

Eric, have you ruled out things like mouse drivers?



Jimmsp said:


> The ssd should only help LR load quickly.


Catalog on SSD can help Library feel smoother.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 2, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ....
> 
> Catalog on SSD can help Library feel smoother.



oops - poorly worded on my part. I meant for my configuration & setup.
If I had a desktop, I'd have a 2nd ssd dedicated to the catalog and my working photos.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 3, 2013)

i don't see where mouse drivers would factor into this...the only place i have "click slowness" is in LR.

i appreciate all the thoughts about an SSD, but that's not going to help me here, and i don't think it's the issue, anyway.  LR was working smoothly just a few weeks ago.

If i'm the only one seeing it, I guess it must be my config somehow...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2013)

Den said:


> It's my understanding and I adhere to it, that the image files should be on a different drive. Mine are on a HDD and the catalog and the other files are on a SSD. The program itself is on a different drive (a HDD with a SSD for caching) Don't know if any of this really makes a difference but I know others have things separated and have said it does.


I think Adobe put some careful thought into a default install which places the catalog, all the master images. preview cache and ACR cache all on the same Primary HD along with the OS and applications. Sure there are some minor performance improvements when the data elements gets segregated on to different drives that aren't dependent upon the single set of r/w disc heads as a bottle neck.  The problems expressed by the OP have nothing to do with where the LR data is stored. If I were to take a guess I would think that the problem lies in all of the background crap running and competing with LR for CPU cycles.  Most probably the Virus scanner app is interfering with LR or some component of LR.  

My first suggestion would be to turn off all virus scanning and shut down all programs except LR (especially those helper apps and services that remain hidden in the background).  If LR's performance improves, then I would restart these programs one by one to test to see if there is an impact to LR's performance.   If the biggest impact to performance turns out to be the Virus scanner then we can address ways to exempt LR files from the Virus scanning. 

Moving LR data elements to different drives for performance considerations is way down on the list of things to do to improve performance


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2013)

eschurr said:


> i don't see where mouse drivers would factor into this...the only place i have "click slowness" is in LR.



It's a long shot, but there have been issues with Logitech and Wacom drivers in the past, that only showed up in LR, so it's worth ruling out.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.  i'll give them a try.  the part i don't get is how this started happening recently, around the time i updated to LR 5.2.


----------



## pgn (Dec 7, 2013)

I have the same problem (selecting multiple images on the grid is unresponsive).  In looking for a solution online, I came across some slow import issues, and the work-around is to select the folder containing the images in the left hand (Navigator) pane.  I tried this and it makes a huge difference.
I'm not sure this is much of a solution, but hopefully when they fix the slow import this one will look after itself.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi pgn, welcome to the forum!  So if you select a folder in the Folders panel on the left, then you can click around the grid ok?  And what did you have selected when it wasn't working?  Or is it in the import dialog that you're having problems?


----------



## pgn (Dec 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi pgn, welcome to the forum!  So if you select a folder in the Folders panel on the left, then you can click around the grid ok?  And what did you have selected when it wasn't working?  Or is it in the import dialog that you're having problems?


Thanks Victoria.  You are correct - if I have the folder containing the files selected, I can click around in the grid with no delays.  If I select 'all photographs', I get significant delays after a couple of ctrl-click selections.  Interestingly, if I select a few, and wait for it to 'catch up', I can then select any number of new images with no delay.  Then if I clear the selection by clicking on one image, I am back to slow.  Very strange indeed.
I have not seen any import dialog problems yet, but I have not imported much since upgrading to LR5.  LR4 still works with no such issues.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2013)

Very odd.  You could report it on Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum just in case anyone else can replicate it.


----------



## pgn (Dec 7, 2013)

Good idea - thanks again!


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 7, 2013)

pgn said:


> ... if I have the folder containing the files selected, I can click around in the grid with no delays.  If I select 'all photographs', I get significant delays after a couple of ctrl-click selections.  Interestingly, if I select a few, and wait for it to 'catch up', I can then select any number of new images with no delay.  .....


By any chance are some of the "all photos" on a different drive?
I can experience something like you describe if I am searching around and the files that are in the grid are on the external drive; and I wait for a preview or even for the drive to start spinning again.


----------



## pgn (Dec 7, 2013)

Jimmsp said:


> By any chance are some of the "all photos" on a different drive?
> I can experience something like you describe if I am searching around and the files that are in the grid are on the external drive; and I wait for a preview or even for the drive to start spinning again.


Good thought.  They are on different drives (but they do not spin down - I have them all set to stay on).  I did import some new images to the C: drive (where my catalog is) to see if it made a difference - and unfortunately it still had the delay.  Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## eschurr (Dec 9, 2013)

pgn said:


> Good thought.  They are on different drives (but they do not spin down - I have them all set to stay on).  I did import some new images to the C: drive (where my catalog is) to see if it made a difference - and unfortunately it still had the delay.  Thanks for the suggestion though!



we are having the same problem -- but my photos are not on a different drive.  

Your description of how the behavior oddly works is just like mine.

I will try your "select-the-folder" workaround


----------



## john74 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. I knows all problems will be solved. For me LR5.2 is already a very good piece of software.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 14, 2013)

i just installed LR 5.3 and was hoping for a change, but i don't really see one.  

-- If i control-click on a photo, LR selects it quickly.  However, if i rapidly control-click on a number of other photos in the same display, LR "loses" the first few clicks.  Somewhere around the 3rd or 4th subsequent click it does just fine.
-- If I do this by first selecting a folder (i tried one with 1000 pics in it) the first click works, the next few clicks are slow to register but they eventually do get selected.  There's a pause but LR seems to "catch up" and select all the ones I clicked on.

Weird.


----------



## Den (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't have that problem, but then I have 24gb RAM. Don't know if that's why?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2013)

Weird indeed?  Can anyone else reproduce it?  Perhaps there's a pattern we're missing.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep. I see just what Eric described.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a LR catalog with 30,000+ photos.  I've always been impressed and pleased with LR's performance in moving between photos, etc.  But in the last month or so it seems that LR is very slow -- even in "basic" areas such as:

-- in Grid view, cntrl-clicking many photos.  Often the click on the 3rd or 4th photo get "lost" and i have to re-click them
-- in Grid view, clicking on keyword tags for multiple photos.  
-- in Grid view, clicking on the left and right arrows to close the left (nav) and right (keyword, etc) panes

As i type this i'm noticing the issues i've listed are all in Grid view, but i'm not aware that it is the only view i'm having problems in.

I have a pretty fast 64bit desktop computer with 9gb memory.

I often close LR and select "optimize catalog" on backup.

Everything is stored on one of my internal hard drives.

Has anyone else experienced similar issues?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2013)

Not me.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 16, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not me.


I just ran a test. No problem at all on my system.

Jim


----------



## wianb (Dec 16, 2013)

nVidia graphics cards? Seems to be the common denominator for those having this problem.


----------



## pgn (Dec 17, 2013)

wianb said:


> nVidia graphics cards? Seems to be the common denominator for those having this problem.



Unfortunately not.  I have the embedded Intel graphics only on that system.


----------



## eschurr (Jan 4, 2014)

this is really frustrating me.  i've never seen LR so slow.  And it's the only program on my system that is acting sluggish.  sometimes i click on a picture and the click never registers.  other times it takes 3-4 seconds to register.  a right mouse click can take 3-4 seconds to respond.

i really don't think it's my system -- everything else works fine. It's just LR.

Argh!


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 4, 2014)

eschurr said:


> this is really frustrating me.  i've never seen LR so slow.  And it's the only program on my system that is acting sluggish.  sometimes i click on a picture and the click never registers.  other times it takes 3-4 seconds to register.  a right mouse click can take 3-4 seconds to respond.
> 
> i really don't think it's my system -- everything else works fine. It's just LR.
> 
> Argh!


Very strange.
It has to be related to the LR install or something else running that is interfering with LR.
What virus protection software are you running ? Can you set it to ignore LR ? I can with my Norton.
Have you run Windows task manager to see what else is happening when you click on something in LR?

Otherwise, I might think of doing a really clean uninstall of LR, then re-installing LR 5.3. I run Revo Uninstaller to get a really clean uninstall of things.
Be sure you have a good backup of your catalog, et al before you go this way.

Jim


----------



## eschurr (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help.

I told my av to ignore the lr process but no difference

There is almost nothing else running my system; certainly nothing different than what I've used before

I notice LR is consuming a lot of cpu and memory

Btw this is the same with 5.3

I can reinstall to see that helps. I assume all my preferences and such will remain? 



Jimmsp said:


> Very strange.
> It has to be related to the LR install or something else running that is interfering with LR.
> What virus protection software are you running ? Can you set it to ignore LR ? I can with my Norton.
> Have you run Windows task manager to see what else is happening when you click on something in LR?
> ...


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 5, 2014)

eschurr said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I told my av to ignore the lr process but no difference
> 
> ...



If you do a really deep uninstall, your preferences will disappear.
Read http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?21141-re-installing-LR5-3


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 5, 2014)

eschurr said:


> this is really frustrating me.  i've never seen LR so slow.  And it's the only program on my system that is acting sluggish.  sometimes i click on a picture and the click never registers.  other times it takes 3-4 seconds to register.  a right mouse click can take 3-4 seconds to respond.
> 
> i really don't think it's my system -- everything else works fine. It's just LR.
> 
> Argh!



yup Im getting this - not noticed before as haven't has much chance to test what with getting new comp juts before Xmas etc but since electing to work offline* now find that LR is ODDLY unresponsive ( much like Bridge was in CS3) e.g. I can't select certain images but can select others in grid but can select them in the filmstrip at bottom - perhaps this is normal when offline -I don't know



*(because my pen/mouse.trackpad cursor keeps freezing, so trying without peripherals)

I am wondering whether the fault lies with lightroom or Mavericks/Wacom as there is a suspicion that Wacom/Mavericks is at fault for another Adobe user bug , namely the white menu problem in Ps


----------



## Merlyn (Sep 16, 2014)

I just put up a post which I suspect is the same thing.  Reading this thread leads me to conclude that there won't be any answers.

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...hile-keywording&highlight=keyword+performance


----------

